# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts van der Wijk (Muntendam)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: van der Wijk

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Huisartsenpraktijk Schreurs en van der Wijk, Oldebroek

Adres: Julianaplein 2-B, Oldebroek


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts van der Wijk*

----------

